# Cashing a Personal Cheque



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,
I have had a cheque written for me today in Euros. The bank I have held my account wants to charge me 0.5 percent of the total amount unless I change my account type.
My question is whether it would be possible to go to the Bank which the cheque was issued and get paid there. In this case it is Banco Sabadell and it is a personal cheque.

I will be grateful if members with such knowledge enlighten me about this.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Worth a try but I think all banks charge for cheques. I had one for €30 once and they wanted €12 to pay it in manually because it wouldn't go through the ATM!

If it's a large amount, could you ask the person who wrote the cheque to do an online bank transfer instead?


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Alcalaina.

Unfortunately I can not get a bank transfer and a small commission would be understandable but when banks ask for a percentage of an amount to me it just feels wrong.

I have just had a look at Sabadell Website and it appears to me that their commission is 0.3% which is slightly better.

I think I should consider changing my account type and then I should be able have 0% commission on it.
Obviously this is according to what they advertise and only god knows what it will be like in reality.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lanula said:


> Thanks for your reply Alcalaina.
> 
> Unfortunately I can not get a bank transfer and a small commission would be understandable but when banks ask for a percentage of an amount to me it just feels wrong.
> 
> ...


In Spain people often write cheques to 'Al Portador' which means pay the bearer. In that case one can cash the cheque at any branch of the bank it is drawn on. Unless things have changed, that was always free of any charge.

Having had a bad experience with Sol Bank, which is now incorporated into Sabadell (they charged 0.5% on the whole amount to make a transfer, it amounted to 960€) I have serious doubts about the bank.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

larryzx said:


> In Spain people often write cheques to 'Al Portador' which means pay the bearer. In that case one can cash the cheque at any branch of the bank it is drawn on. Unless things have changed, that was always free of any charge.


What he said ^^


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> What he said ^^


Guz. I understood the OP had a personal cheque, i.e. one made out by a private individual to a named private individual, (_I have had a cheque written for me today in Euros_) that being so, I believe, it would not be treated as an 'Al Portador' cheque and thus not cashable over the counter, as such.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

course you can, assuming its not for tens of thousands .just take it to the bank it was issued from with some ID. you'll probably get charged €3 and need to sign back of cheque.ive done it in a regular basis.


----------

